
Google Game Builder shuts down, project moves to open source - bdz
https://steamcommunity.com/games/929860/announcements/detail/1608276251516057010
======
bdz
The last full compiled version was also uploaded to Github
[https://github.com/googlearchive/gamebuilder/tree/master/bui...](https://github.com/googlearchive/gamebuilder/tree/master/builds)

It was really fun, if you didn't know the project imagine like a lite version
of Minecraft with realtime JavaScript support
[https://www.blog.google/technology/area-120/create-3d-games-...](https://www.blog.google/technology/area-120/create-3d-games-
friends-no-experience-required/)

------
makerofspoons
Wow, this didn't even make it six months.

